# Two Garratts



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Test post for picture


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm only seeing a little square with an "X" in it.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

BRO, that's more than I see.

Chuck


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this it ? I looked at the 'properties' of the X and did a google for "garrattwith cowansheldon"


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I do not think that is a Garratt ...


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

BRO, 

I thought the same thing. I'm used to "Beyer-Garrett". So I didn't comment as Garrett might have made other types of locomotives. We all know Baldwin, Alco, Brooks and many others made many different types of locomotives.

My search of the web for Garrett locomotives showed only engines with a boiler in the middle and power blocks at each end.

Chuck


----------

